# First Duathlon on 1st August - EEK!!!



## Lavender Rose (27 Jun 2017)

Hi guys

I have been brave and pencilled in my first Duathlon at Gravesend Cyclopark on 1st August. These happen on the first Tuesday of every month - for those who are interested! In addition, it is run alongside the standard triathlon as well.

The format is:

RUN - 2.5KM
CYCLE - 15KM
RUN - 2.2KM

Its an entry level, so I know I can already do the distance, its just getting my times down. I am hoping I can get some practice in with @ianrauk and @Salty seadog - despite not having a road bike, I am able to compete on my trusty hybrid!

My first time in the gym doing this equalled these times:

22:13 - 2.5km Run
36:22 - 15km Bike
22:10 - 2.2km Run.

I am going tonight to have another go, I will use this thread to show my progress!! EEEK!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jun 2017)

Best of luck Charlotte.. You'll nail it. Looking forward to seeing your progress and results.


----------



## steverob (27 Jun 2017)

Good luck! I'm sure you'll do great.

I did my first ever 5K as part of a duathlon - I was in a relay team and was supposed to only do the cycling leg (20km), but the person doing the first run was involved in an accident a few days before and couldn't compete, so I foolishly said that I'd do legs 1 & 2 despite my longest run ever at the time being just over 2 miles!


----------



## Lavender Rose (27 Jun 2017)

@steverob - check you out taking one for the team and being a trooper - go you!!


----------



## cyberknight (27 Jun 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> 2.5km run? That's about 2.49 km further than I can run these days
> 
> Best of luck!


I know what you mean . legs are to used to going around .I might have stamina a but the legs are not used to it, last time i tried running my legs suffered .


----------



## steverob (27 Jun 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> @steverob - check you out taking one for the team and being a trooper - go you!!


Yeah, but you'll notice that I didn't say how it went... needless to say, your times look outstanding compared to my efforts that day!


----------



## Lavender Rose (27 Jun 2017)

Haha! and I am not even happy with those! my friends can run a 5k at my 2.5k time :-( but just to complete it would make me so happy


----------



## Lavender Rose (28 Jun 2017)

Ok so last night.....ended up at the gym later than I wanted. Stuff happened at home plus I had terrible acid reflux which made me feel really nasty. 

I got to the gym at 9pm. Was half way through my run and felt really bad...like a nasty burning lump in my throat wouldn't go away...however...I persevered. Did my cycle. Then my run. 

22.10 - 2.5km Run (3 seconds faster)
36.53 - 15km Bike (31 seconds slower)
21.20 - 2.2km Run (50 seconds FASTER!)

I'm obviously most happy with my last run....I'm just glad I stuck with it and I loaded up on gaviscon when I got home! I ended up leaving the gym around 10:30pm!


----------



## i hate hills (28 Jun 2017)

Good on you Charlotte for taking this on . I'm sure you'll be fine on the day . All the best . You go girl !!!!!!


----------



## Lavender Rose (29 Jun 2017)

Thanks!!! I am going to practise in the "real world" today to see how the times vary - I will definitely need luck for that!


----------



## Lavender Rose (2 Jul 2017)

My Real World Stats:

29th July 2017 - Victoria Park, Ashford.
Run 2.5km - 19:55
Cycle 15km - 43:58
Run 2.2km - 19:27

I was super pleased I did it, my cycle time was slower, but this was due to kids, dogs and other cyclists - plus a big hill I had to do like 6.5 times!


----------



## i hate hills (2 Jul 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> My Real World Stats:
> 
> 29th July 2017 - Victoria Park, Ashford.
> Run 2.5km - 19:55
> ...


Impressive stuff Charlotte ...i feel tired just reading those times...keep it up.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jul 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> My Real World Stats:
> 
> 29th July 2017 - Victoria Park, Ashford.
> Run 2.5km - 19:55
> ...



Well done, Charlotte, a wonderful performance, especially, as you know how well you've judged your performance to be two weeks ahead of the quoted date

I've not done one, but a couple of years ago, Angie, a friend of mine was a National Duathlon champion in her age-group (40-44), for whatever association/federation organised it
Thus, I know how hard it is, to get good at the two sports, & particularly the transition
(her other half's presently got a National age-group sprint-triathlon title too, so Angie's got a damned good trainer!!)


----------



## Lavender Rose (14 Jul 2017)

I practised yesterday and here are my times:

2.5km Run - 19:11 (lost 44 seconds) 
15km Cycle - 43:10 (lost 48 seconds) 
2.2km Run - 18:49 (lost 38 seconds) 
I was super proud of my effort, especially as I didn't practise the week prior as it was tooooo hot!


----------



## Lavender Rose (31 Jul 2017)

YIKES!!! Big Day tomorrow! I am working a short day to avoid rushing and extra stress - any last minute advice???!!


----------



## Lavender Rose (31 Jul 2017)

Yeah I haven't got a road bike, only my trust hybrid, I do not use clip in pedals as they scare me!!


----------



## Lavender Rose (31 Jul 2017)

But thanks for the tip off ;-)


----------



## Lavender Rose (31 Jul 2017)

Well I am a little more scared now, I realised I have been looking at the wrong results and the 1st female is around 2 or 3 minutes quicker than I on each sector :-(


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2017)

Don't worry about other people. Just go out, enjoy yourself and do the best you can.


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Jul 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> YIKES!!! Big Day tomorrow! I am working a short day to avoid rushing and extra stress - any last minute advice???!!



Well done, and have fun!

Getting to the start line is the hard part.

Forget times, run easy, bike easy, and sprint the last 50m 

Then bask in the glory


----------



## Lavender Rose (31 Jul 2017)

Hehe - thanks @Tin Pot - I swear I am not competitive but I just don't want to be all slow and stuff, I have had some days off to focus on my weight training so I should be full of beans!


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Jul 2017)

I was sixth from last at my first triathlon, I'm weirdly proud of that. The finish line is always good fun wherever you place, imho.

Don't forget your bike helmet like I did.


----------



## Stephenite (31 Jul 2017)

Good luck @Charlotte Alice Button . Best advice i can give is go steady at the start, and ramp it up towards the end. Like @Tin Pot says sprint the last 50 or 100m. And remember to enjoy it. Look around you, take in the sights and sounds. You're there to enjoy it!


----------



## Lavender Rose (1 Aug 2017)

I know - thanks a lot guys! I will have mum there so that's good! I will try and pace myself, I do canicross with my dog and a lot of that is about pace. Just to complete it will be fun - they sound like a great group of people, very supportive!


----------



## Lavender Rose (2 Aug 2017)

So guys.....I DID IT!! 

I am so proud of myself, I get there and it's all very professional but fun. And there's me with no spandex or road bike but with my trusty old hybrid bike. 

I registered and the organisers let me ride around to get my bearings. There was a strong headwind and sidewind pretty much all the way round and two small inclines and a long incline drag to the lap line. So slightly more challenging than my practice venue. 

The run was good. Everyone took off and I slowly saw them disappear intp the distance but I knew I wouldn't be able to keep up from the start so I just concentrated on me and my goal. 

I then hopped onto the bike (I got a good tip as i had left it in 5th gear and going into an immediate incline in 5th was not fun...so I wound it to 3rd before starting the race...much better!)

As I said above. The cycling was tough but after the 3rd lap I picked up the pace. My mum came with me and was great support. Every lap she was cheering me on. 

I got to the 6th lap and I pulled the bike in and ran my final 2.2k sector. By this point it was around 830pm and I was feeling the ache and fatigue set in. I kept going until 2km where I had to stop for around 10 seconds because I had a horrific stitch which I ended up stretching out as I ran. 

I crossed the finish line and a few people cheered as they knew I was new etc. The atmosphere was great. I loved it. 

Here are my split times. 
2.5k run- 18:24 
15km bike- 46.07 
2.2km run - 18.57.

I can't really compare these times to my practises as the track was completely different 

I'm hoping to borrow my cousin's cyclo-cross bike for the next one in September and get up there a few times with it in the meantime. 

To use the track is £5.50 and I couldn't see a limit on how long you can be on there so that seems a pretty good price.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2017)

Well done Charlotte. Congrats. Awesome effort.


----------



## Lavender Rose (2 Aug 2017)

Here's my bike set up!


----------



## Stephenite (3 Aug 2017)

Well done. Sounds like you had great fun!


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Aug 2017)

nice one bird, glad you enjoyed it. see you soon...


----------



## topcat1 (3 Aug 2017)

I'm proud of you Charlotte well done


----------



## Lavender Rose (3 Aug 2017)

Aww thanks @topcat1 @Salty seadog @Stephenite @ianrauk.

I thoroughly enjoyed it, I am borrowing my cousins cyclo-cross bike for a couple of weeks, then I might take the plunge and buy my own.

@Salty seadog - we need to arrange another ride soon, which week are you off duty? x


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Aug 2017)

Well done!


----------

